

HTML 5 &lt;keygen&gt; Tag - striking
http://www.quackit.com/html_5/tags/html_keygen_tag.cfm

======
mschuster91
Sounds nice in theory, but is there a way to access the private key - e.g. for
backups or passphrase protection?

